# Selenium supplementation



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I live in southwest Idaho and I am told that we have a major selenium deficit here. I had a goat years ago that got very sick (I did not know at time time that he needed supplementation) that ended up at the veterinary college, and despite their best efforts, he died. They thought that he maybe ate too much of my horse's block and grain (I thought goats were indestructible then..). We just purchased goats for packing and I am terrified that I will do something wrong and i'll end up with another dying goat. We are going to make some mineral feeders today for them, what do you all recommend for supplementation? It seems like trace mineral with selenium and baking soda are the two that are most popular. Do I need to add extra selenium in their diet like I do for the horses? 

At what age do we need to start giving them minerals? (our bottle baby wants to eat everything right now..he is just starting to nibble on pellets and hay, is he ready for mineral supplementation?) Our "heard" ranges from 3 1/2 weeks to 6 months. Thanks alot!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Ashley,

I'm in SE Idaho and we're also Selenium deficient.

I have a trace mineral plus selenium salt block available at all times and also frequently give them a loose mineral mix made for specificlly for goats. Without the goat mineral mix they seem to get copper deficient.

After I got my first goats I found out my vet doesn't treat goats. I've had to learn a lot on my own. Thankfully there are several very knowledgeable goat people available on the internet that freely share their expertise.

I offer my kids the goat mineral mix several times a week as soon as I get them.

Good luck with the new kids!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

We have the opposite problem around here. We have pockets of high selenium concentration in the soil, and I lost a horse to selenium poisoning last year. Our goat would also lose his hair and get seriously flaky skin every summer if we let him browse the weeds all day, because weeds will generally put down deeper roots than the grass and soak up more selenium. After seeing several horses in our area lose their manes and tails to selenium toxicity, I figured that might be what was affecting our goat, so I took him off the weeds last summer. That was the first year he didn't go bald on his back. It's a pity I didn't learn the lesson sooner for my old mare. I kept an eye on her mane and tail to see if she was getting too much selenium, but unfortunately it struck her hooves first and I had to put her down.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I live in north Idaho and we selenium deficient hay. Carolyn's book Diet for Weathers as a section in it on minerals with the ingredients listed for different brands. I purchase the mix with the highest selenium allowed by law from Hoggers goat supply. I think the name is Golden Goat blend. I cut it 50% with kelp meal. My boys have been doing great on this for years.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

selenium is so deficiant here that to get enough i have to go to the vet and get it. Selenium in high doses is restricted.
for your young kids and pregnant does it is a must but for grown weathers the salt you get in the feed store will do.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I've used Bose from the vet via IM injection. I'm trying now the selenium gel with vit E oral. Its supposed to be monthly which I don't do quite that often. Almost quarterly if I must be truthful. I haven't given a Bose shot for over a year or more and they look great. Usually they look a bit mangy when they start to be deficient. I figure one less shot to give.


----------

